# Custom built-in



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

All boxes/doors and drawers were raw birch. Filled any holes with Elmer's, used big stretch for caulk. Primed with BM 046 and applied (2) coats of BM Advance semi -gloss. Sanding/cleaning between coats. Everything sprayed with capspray 115 hvlp. Doors and drawers done off site


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Love me some inset cabinetry. Nice work.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks great. In 2-3 weeks we have 65 interior doors to spray out. A friend offered his capspray, we my borrow it for other trim to see how it is. The 395 FP we have is just to big for small spray jobs.

Next year we will invest into a capspray or buy me another truck or maybe my Vette. My truck is now/has been the company truck and my personal truck. 

I can't decide new sprayer or another vehicle.

I need help!


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Looks great. In 2-3 weeks we have 65 interior doors to spray out. A friend offered his capspray, we my borrow it for other trim to see how it is. The 395 FP we have is just to big for small spray jobs.
> 
> Next year we will invest into a capspray or buy me another truck or maybe my Vette. My truck is now/has been the company truck and my personal truck.
> 
> ...



I've been very happy with the capspray 115. Amazing finish, user friendly and easy to clean/maintain. Tho it's my first hvlp so I have nothing to compare it to!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Paint Chip said:


> I've been very happy with the capspray 115. Amazing finish, user friendly and easy to clean/maintain. Tho it's my first hvlp so I have nothing to compare it to!


We have a cup gun HVLP with a 30 gal compressor. Great for some jobs, bulk spraying no way it only holds a half quart plus thinning the hell out of oil.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

great job ... i am at my shop now spraying samples doors






as i have posted before my set up is a Binks air assisted sprayer










and i us PPG breakthrough ( no primer ) recoat in 20 min rehang on cabinet in 30 min









and i like to hang my doors , this was a sample so i didn't spray the back so i can show the HO









.


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

Repaint Florida said:


> great job ... i am at my shop now spraying samples doors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't wait to have a dedicated spray shop.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Very nice bro as usual.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paint Chip said:


>


Nice to see they are yachtsmen :thumbsup:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> great job ... i am at my shop now spraying samples doors Video Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fvtz57kVYeY&feature=em-upload_owner as i have posted before my set up is a Binks air assisted sprayer and i us PPG breakthrough ( no primer ) recoat in 20 min rehang on cabinet in 30 min and i like to hang my doors , this was a sample so i didn't spray the back so i can show the HO .


I see the KILZ down on the bottom shelf
Is that what ur using for to prime?


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Oden said:


> I see the KILZ down on the bottom shelf
> Is that what ur using for to prime?


no the kilz is from warehouse interior work we do, 95% of the time we don't prime just breakthrough ... is bond better than any primer

but breakthrough has no stain blocking so if that is a issue we use PPG seal grip

imo breakthrough is one of the best paint my company uses, have you ever tried it Oden?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> no the kilz is from warehouse interior work we do, 95% of the time we don't prime just breakthrough ... is bond better than any primer but breakthrough has no stain blocking so if that is a issue we use PPG seal grip imo breakthrough is one of the best paint my company uses, have you ever tried it Oden?


No. Never did. Looks great.

Question: how about if the cabinets show grain? U know. More than show you can feel even the grain? Ur gonna see/feel that still? With just that finish coat applied. I'd guess.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

i've done over 60 set of cabinets this year alone
60% of them oak and maybe it's a Florida thing but they want no shine and don't mind the "grain" look

i have samples door to show them so they know what it will look like, hell here in Florida they are even painting cars a flat finish.

I have a 2014 dodge that i am thinking of having painted flat ... really looks good

we use satin finish but not much shine and still washable

i've been in this trade for 37 + years and i am still amazed too Oden

but again i remember all the "in things"
wallpaper, stripes, accent walls, faux finish 
heck i even remember avocado shag carpet

now at the same time i can honestly say painting kitchen cabinets is a great bargain for homeowners it really does make a kitchen look amazing


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> i've done over 60 set of cabinets this year alone 60% of them oak and maybe it's a Florida thing but they want no shine and don't mind the "grain" look i have samples door to show them so they know what it will look like, hell here in Florida they are even painting cars a flat finish. I have a 2014 dodge that i am thinking of having painted flat ... really looks good we use satin finish but not much shine and still washable i've been in this trade for 37 + years and i am still amazed too Oden but again i remember all the "in things" wallpaper, stripes, accent walls, faux finish heck i even remember avocado shag carpet now at the same time i can honestly say painting kitchen cabinets is a great bargain for homeowners it really does make a kitchen look amazing


Ever use kem Aqua?


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Repaint Florida said:


> no the kilz is from warehouse interior work we do, 95% of the time we don't prime just breakthrough ... is bond better than any primer
> 
> but breakthrough has no stain blocking so if that is a issue we use PPG seal grip
> 
> imo breakthrough is one of the best paint my company uses, have you ever tried it Oden?


Do use seal grip for tannin bleed? I used shellac on my last oak cabinets.
Man id like to get away from smelling that all day. Ive used seal grip on walls and totally loved it. Just wandered if you meant for oak cabinets. Thanks.
Love your set up.


----------



## wandw (Sep 21, 2015)

Repaint Florida said:


> great job ... i am at my shop now spraying samples doors
> 
> Orlando kitchen cabinet painting paint talk - YouTube
> 
> ...



How has cashmere worked for cabinets?


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

wandw said:


> How has cashmere worked for cabinets?


never tried it on cabinet & never would, walls only


----------



## wandw (Sep 21, 2015)

Repaint Florida said:


> never tried it on cabinet & never would, walls only


What do you shoot on cabinets?


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

plenty of good threads here on cabinet painting try using the search feature sometimes it even works :whistling2:

but here's one of mine 
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/kitchen-cabinet-painting-orlando-fl-34377/



.


----------

